# Eco-Complete Substrate for African Cichlids



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

So i ordered some Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate for African Cichlids (Fine Grade). I didn't know it was suppose to make the pH higher (guess i should read a little better). Its already in my tank. I ordered Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate and should be here next week. Should i dump this "sand" out and start fresh or could i just add the Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate straight on top? This is a new 20 gallon long and im going to plant it with German Blue Rams. Probably ottos and some type of corrie.


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

Dump the old substrate and use only the planted tank one.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you get your Eco-Complete _Planted_ Aquarium Substrate for African Cichlids from aquariumplants.com? They've been advertising that substrate as a planted substrate for African Cichlids ever since E-C came out. Here's their E-C list: http://www.aquariumplants.com/Eco_Complete_Aquarium_Substrate_p/eco.htm

Carib Sea doesn't make E-C for _planted_ African Cichlid aquariums.

Carib Sea sells E-C in three forms for fresh water aquariums:
Eco-Complete Planted

Eco-Complete Cichlid Sand and Eco-Complete Cichlid Gravel Both the sand and the gravel contain aragonite that will help to maintain the basic, hard water that African cichlids need. There's no reference to planted aquariums.


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

I did get it from aquariumplants.com. I guess ill just dump it when my E-C comes in.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think you'll be alright just topping it off with Eco complete if you are willing to wait for the buffering of the pH, and other effects from the Eco complete Planted Substrate (increase in KH) to wear off with frequent water changes. Otherwise, consider going 100% (2 bags) Eco Complete Planted Substrate for your 20 long.

-John N.


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

Nice im really in no hurry to get fish or plants in there. I ended up ordering aquariumplants.com substrate. I assume i could still just top it off. What do you think? Is it going to keep my ph high? Ill probably add DIY Co2 to it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Personally I would ditch the cichlid substrate....I have it in one of my tropheus tanks and it raised the pH up to around 8.2 and KH to 13ppms. 

The regular plant eco-complete already raises KH a bit and does fine by itself as far as water parameters....growing plants is a different story.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree...I'd ditch the cichlid sand. It will keep the pH up for awhile, or atleast thats my experience. I have it in my Malawi tank.


----------

